# Redfish beat down



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, my friend Bucky and I made the drive from Bossier City early in the morning and was in the water by 0630am. We stayed in the Big Lake vicinity and within 5 mins of dropping the trolling motor we ended up catching this guy. He rolled on my black and chartreuse skitterwalk several times before backing off, then Bucky followed up with new penny gulp and drop it on his head. He took the bait and after about a min the fish was in the boat. Here it is.














We continued down the flat, with Bucky still armed with a new penny GULP! rigged weedless and me with my skitterwalk. This time 2 rolls from this was enough and he couldn't resist the lure the 3rd time and engulfed it. After a short fight he was boat side and netted by Bucky.














We worked this flat, following mullet and the redfish were sitting right under them for a stretch for about 300-400yds. The sun was starting to peek out slowly and the fish decided what they didn't want any of our offerings. So I switched things up and opt for a cajun thunder with "chicken on a chain" cocahoe minnow suspended beneath it. This was the ticket as they didnt want to bite any other colors. Here is another red that we boated after switching baits.














We kept drifting this flat and boated easily over 30 reds and 2 trout, with the size varying 18-30" for the reds and 20&22" for the trout.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

Great Catch! I bet you will have some good eating. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Outstanding day on the water!



Thanks for all of the info.


----------

